# Battle to bring back Bluebird



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the BBC - 

_When diver Bill Smith snagged his foot on something at the bottom of Coniston Water, his blood ran cold. 

Swinging his torch through the water he saw a crumpled piece of blue aluminium. 

Immediately he knew it was Bluebird, the jet-powered boat which had crashed almost 35 years earlier, killing its daredevil pilot Donald Campbell. 

The 2001 discovery was monumental, but only the start of a long battle to restore Bluebird and create a permanent legacy for Campbell. 

We thought every museum in the world would want Bluebird, but when we rang around they all turned us down 

Bill Smith 

Thursday marks the 40th anniversary of the infamous crash, but Bluebird's wreckage remains in Mr Smith's workshop in North Tyneside. 

Until recently, no-one seemed interested in displaying arguably one of the world's most famous boats. 

Mr Smith said: "We thought every museum in the world would want Bluebird, but when we rang around they all turned us down. 

"The reason is, it's a very strange and unique object. It's not a boat or a plane or a car and there's no museum for Bluebirds." 


The wreck was salvaged from Coniston Water in March 2001 

And so, in 2001, a plan was hatched to return the legendary boat to the Lake District. 

The idea was suggested by Donald Campbell's daughter, Gina, who admitted feeling some guilt when Bluebird was removed from Coniston. 

She said: "As soon as Bill brought it up I promised the people of Coniston that Bluebird would be returned to the village. 

"While it was down there, it had gained a mystique and I didn't want to take that away from them." 

Mr Smith and a team of volunteers agreed to restore Bluebird. Once complete, the boat would be donated to Coniston's Ruskin Museum. 

Bids rejected 

It seemed like a straightforward proposal, but a few years later, things were not going to plan. 

In September 2003, the Heritage Lottery Fund (HLF) turned down a funding application. Three years later a second bid was also rejected. 

The HLF was opposed to the team's plan to completely restore Bluebird, which would include replacing several parts of the boat. 

Without the money, the Ruskin Museum could not afford to build an extension in which to display the boat. 


Much of Bluebird's shell remains in relatively good condition 

Mrs Campbell was furious. She threatened to sell the wreck on auction site eBay or dump it back into Consiton. 

At the time, she said: "It will not go on public display as it is. I will not allow it. I want her to look shiny, bright, engineering perfect." 

Fortunately, in December, a solution was found, albeit without the involvement of the HLF. 

Mr Campbell signed the wreck over to the Ruskin Museum, and a public appeal was launched to raise the £750,000 needed to build the extension. 

Mr Smith and his team are now working hard to restore Bluebird to pristine condition, in time for a spectacular return to ***bria. 

Mrs Campbell said: "When she's ready we'll put it on the lake, fire her up and they'll hear her in Barrow-in-Furness as it echoes through the hills. 

"It will be a wonderful sound, and I think it will warm the hearts of anyone living in Coniston. 

"I just hope my old man's looking down and saying 'Well done. Job done'." _

Rushie


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

This is a curious tale. I remember the Bluebird crash and visiting Coniston soon afterwards. Seems odd that with all the electronic gadgets around they were unable to discover the wreckage yet this guy trips over her apparently.

It seems fitting that Bluebird should be returned to the Lake District, but after Campbell died in her it seems a bit strange to me to rebuild her. Seems a bit like a "war grave" to me and should be undisturbed.

Having removed it from the lake, I think it would have been better to show the wreckage and do a reconstruction and put them alongside one another. Can't remember the report mentioning if they recovered Campbell's body - presumably not.

Brian


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

According to the Wikipedia site, Donald Malcolm Campbell's body was recovered on May 28, 2001. On September 12, 2001 he was laid to rest in Conniston Cemetary after a funeral service in the village. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Campbell

Bruce C


----------



## mcook (Apr 19, 2005)

I was at Wray Castle, just a few miles from Coniston, when Campbell was killed. We had only been to see him and Bluebird two days previously, so it came as quite a shock when we heard he was killed.

As to what to do with the boat, I reckon the right person to make the decisions, as it seems to have been the case, was his daughter Gina.


malcolm


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

I have been told that the RN knew exactly where the wreck of Bluebird lay, following a search of the scene soon after the accident but they were under instructions not to disclose its position. 

This was apparantly because Campbells body had not been recovered and also to prevent souvenir hunters from visiting the site, stripping Bluebird and generally destroying what was in essence a grave.

Chris.


----------



## Marcus Cardew (Oct 30, 2004)

When I was testing a new Sidescan Sonar that we had made back in 1996, we did find and locate the Bluebird debris field, but we never let on.... I hope that Gina, Bill and their team do succeed with their restoration.. Maybe it'll do something about our 10mph lakes speed limits! (a current argument from the petrol heads is, 'What is the metric equivalent of 10mph?'. Me, I understand Knots when I'm on the water.....)


----------

